# Wimpelkarpfen, gibt es dazu Erfahrungen?



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2018)

Der __ Wimpelkarpfen ( Myxocyprinus asiaticus) soll ja ein auch algenfressender Fisch für große Teiche sein.

Habe hier kaum was drüber gelesen. Werden bis 1,3 m Groß und sind somit nur was für richtig große Teiche.
Sind nicht ganz günstig und man sollte so einen Schwarmfisch eigentlich immer mit mindestens 7 Tieren einsetzen. 
Bilder habe Ich hier im Forum bis jetzt nur von Benny gesehen.

Hält einer solche Tiere. Gehen die an höhere Pflanzen wie __ Graskarpfen.
Merkt man etwas davon das die Algen fressen ?

Schon mal einer nach gezüchtet ? Tiere kommen ja alle aus Zuchten.


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2018)

Eigentlich sind doch alle Fische irgend wie __ Algenfresser, leider nur in ihrem ersten Lebenszyklus. Danach produzieren sie mehr Nährstoffe für die Algen als sie von denen konsumieren. 
Beim Koi sagt man ja auch das er die Algen kurz hält und frisst dabei holt er sich nur die kleinst Krabler aus dem Algenrasen und zupft dabei diesen kurz. Wenn jedoch die Fläche zum Grasen zu groß ist bzw. doe Koi zu wenig hast du lange Fadenalgen.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2018)

@Benny337  hat glaube ich welche im Teich.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/wimperkarpfen.26561/


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2018)

Naja, __ Wimpelkarpfen sind schon von der Maulstellung etwas anders ausgelegt. 
Mal ein Link zu dem Raspelmaul 

https://koicompetence.de/mediafiles/bilderimtext/Zotten.jpg
(Nicht erschrecken  )


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Dez. 2018)

Scheint ja aktuel wirklich keine weiteren Erfahrungen zu den Fledermausfischen zu geben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Dez. 2018)

Hi Thorsten,

eine Vermehrung von Myxocyprinus wird bei diesen Wanderfischen analog zu Grasfischen hier im "kalten" Mitteleuropa vermutlich wohl kaum ohne Hormonbehandlung möglich sein und bliebe daher professionellen Fischzuchten überlassen (die Jungtiere im Handel stammen ja wohl auch weiterhin noch alle aus chinesischen Fischzuchten/-masten)

Benedikt hat welche im Teich
die Verfasserin des Lexikaeintrages hatte zumindest damals ebenfalls welche (ich weiß aber net mehr wer der Beitrag ursprünglich verfaßt hat) 
und noch 2-3 User hier hatten mal was von ihren Wimpeln  geschrieben

ein "Raspelmaul" ist das übrigens net auf dem Foto. Die "Fransen" an der Unterlippe von vielen Saugerfischen scheinen eher ähnlich wie die Barteln anderer Cypininae dem Tast- und Geschmacksinn zu dienen 

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2018)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder von Benny anschaue scheinen die ja einiges an Fadenalgen weg zu hauen. Aber bei dem Kurs zu welchem die gehandelt werden scheinen Sie nicht unbedingt für jeden zu passen. 
Hätte eigendlich gedacht das jeder zweite Schwimmteichbesitzer und auch die mit den Koi-Pool sich davon einen Schwarm in den Teich setzt, um die Wände etwas zu säuben. Entweder machen die Tiere überall schnell die Biege, so das keiner davon berichten möchte oder es gibt andere Gründe warum fast keiner sowas im Teich hat.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Jan. 2019)

ja, die sind in den letzten 2-3 Jahren extrem teuer geworden. (vermutlich gerade deswegen weil sich rumgespochen hat das die Fadenalgen fressen)

vor 3 Jahren gabs bei Zajac noch 15-20cm lange Exemplare für 20€

Kölle Zoo will aktuell für welche von net mal 10cm  40€

und der Großhändler vom hiesigen Obi hier wollte im Sommer sogar für "winzige" Fischbrut von nur 2cm  !!!! 40€ pro Stück (bei Abnahme von min. 20 Tieren)

MfG Frank


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Jan. 2019)

Wir sind auch sehr interessiert daran uns mindestens 3 dieser Tiere in den Teich zu setzen.
In der ersten Saison also vor 2 Jahren war unser Teich noch zu Klein.
Da haben die kleinen mit 10cm schon 30 Euro beim Obi gekostet. 
Letztes Jahr haben wir nicht wirklich welche gesehen und dadurch auch in den Hintergrund gefallen.
Dieses Jahr werden wir aber uns wieder umsehen und Ausschau halten.

Wir wollen uns allerdings nicht die Tiere in den Teich holen wegen des weg fressen der Algen, Nein vielmehr weil wir diese sehr interessant finden.


----------



## axel120470 (23. Jan. 2019)

Ich hatte auch schonmal Interesse an den Wimpeln. Bei meinem Händler sollten letztes Jahr 5 Stck 130€ kosten. Ca. 10cm groß.
Vielleicht gibts dieses Jahr welche


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Jan. 2019)

Bei der Fischfarm Schubert soll es wohl dieses Jahr wieder welche geben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Jan. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wir sind auch sehr interessiert daran uns mindestens 3 dieser Tiere in den Teich zu setzen.



Hi Andy,

6 Tiere sind das Minimum was man bei gruppenorientierten Fischen einsetzen soll. Besser wären gar 8-10

MfG Frank


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Jan. 2019)

Ohh


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Jan. 2019)

Mir geht es da vermutlich wie die anderen Koihalter ..
Zu Tricky, in irgend einem Baumarktgeschäft, sei es Dehner und Co. oder z.B. bei Fischfarm Schubert solche Tiere zu kommen und mir dann allerhand einzuschleppen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Jan. 2019)

Hi Fabian,

naja, die Gefahr besteht selbst bei Tieren von Koihändlern sich "da was einschleppen" da ja alle europäischen Händler die __ Wimpelkarpfen noch immer über Großhändler und von Produzenten aus Fernost bekommen
siehe KHV der ja auch mit Koi aus japanischen Koizuchten nach Europa kam

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Jan. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ohh



deswegen hab ich ja auch noch keine im Teich.
300-400€ als womögliches "Reiherfutter" sind mir auch zu viel

MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Jan. 2019)

Gefahren können natürlich überall lauern ..
Ich jedoch, kaufe lieber meine Koi, bei meinem Händler, der eine super Quarantäne vorzuweisen hat und sich vernünftig um die Tiere kümmert.
Als im Baumarkt oder Gartencenter, wo sie einfach in die kleinen Becken mit anderen Fischen geschmissen werden. 

Wird schon seine Gründe haben, warum (weiß ich nicht) die __ Wimpelkarpfen nicht in Koiteichen auftauchen.. 
Bei mir persönlich, gibt es auch keine Algen zum fressen ..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Jan. 2019)

Hi Fabian

bei Vergesellschaftung mit vielen kräftigen, schnellen, gierigen und verfressenen Fischen wie es Koi sind werden kleine __ Wimpelkarpfen als langsame, "gemächliche"  Fresser sicherlich auch schnell verhungern. (vermutlich sind eher daher keine längerfristigen Haltebedingungen aus Koipool vorhanden weil sie da schnell untergehen)

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Fabian
> 
> bei Vergesellschaftung mit vielen kräftigen, schnellen, gierigen und verfressenen Fischen wie es Koi sind werden kleine __ Wimpelkarpfen als langsame, "gemächliche"  Fresser sicherlich auch schnell verhungern. (vermutlich sind eher daher keine längerfristigen Haltebedingungen aus Koipool vorhanden weil sie da schnell untergehen)
> 
> MfG Frank


Dazu kommen noch die vorbildlichen Kio- Halter, welche mit Salz und / oder Gift die Algen bekämpfen...........


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Jan. 2019)

Schon Intressant. Also ich sehe immer mal wieder 10 cm Tiere für um die 20 Euro.
Das sich hier keiner meldet, dass er welche hat, verwundert mich ein bisschen.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Jan. 2019)

Hier gibt es jemanden der diese Tiere pflegt, sogar relativ große Exemplare. 
Kenne den Namen nicht, hat jedoch einen großen Teich (Schwimmteich) wo sogar Löffelstöre drin sind. 

Habe den User jetzt leider auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## axel120470 (25. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es jemanden der diese Tiere pflegt, sogar relativ große Exemplare.
> Kenne den Namen nicht, hat jedoch einen großen Teich (Schwimmteich) wo sogar Löffelstöre drin sind.
> 
> Habe den User jetzt leider auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.



Siehe post#3
Benny337 mit Link zu den Bildern

Gruß Axel


----------



## Knipser (30. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
Ich habe 6 Stück von 30cm länge schon 3 Jahre. ( können aber 50-60cm werden ). Es sind sehr gute Algen + Kot  Vertilger. Fressen den ganzen Tag nur von der Folie Algen, verrottete Pflanzenteile, Kot von Fischen, auch mal Koifutter.
Hälterung, praktisch wie Kois, pflegeleicht.  mfG,  Willi


----------



## Biko (31. Dez. 2020)

Die würden mich auch interessieren! Da meine Koi so gut wie nicht gründeln, wäre ich froh, wenn das ein Trupp __ Wimpelkarpfen übernehmen könnte. Dann könnte der aufgewirbelte Dreck besser vom TF entsorgt werden. Hübsch anzusehen sind sie obendrein!
Hier in der Gegend gäbe es derzeit welche zu kaufen, allerdings 6-8cm Exemplare um 40,- Euro pro Stück!     In der Größe könnte ich sie den Winter über im Aquarium aufpäppeln und dann im Frühjahr in den Teich setzen.

Wäre auch sehr froh über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum. Der Link von Totto führt auch nur zu einem Thread, in dem sich niemand meldet, der selbst welche hat und die Infos von Benny sind da leider sehr spärlich...

Hat jemand welche im Teich?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

PS: Das mit dem Algenfressen erledigen bei mir sehr brav und effektiv die Nasen! like


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Die würden mich auch interessieren! Da meine Koi so gut wie nicht gründeln, wäre ich froh, wenn das ein Trupp __ Wimpelkarpfen übernehmen könnte. Dann könnte der aufgewirbelte Dreck besser vom TF entsorgt werden. Hübsch anzusehen sind sie obendrein!
> Hier in der Gegend gäbe es derzeit welche zu kaufen, allerdings 6-8cm Exemplare um 40,- Euro pro Stück!     In der Größe könnte ich sie den Winter über im Aquarium aufpäppeln und dann im Frühjahr in den Teich setzen.
> 
> Wäre auch sehr froh über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum. Der Link von Totto führt auch nur zu einem Thread, in dem sich niemand meldet, der selbst welche hat und die Infos von Benny sind da leider sehr spärlich...
> ...


Hallo Hans-Christian!
Gehe mal zur Seite " Koi Compecente in Witten " Will



Biko schrieb:


> Die würden mich auch interessieren! Da meine Koi so gut wie nicht gründeln, wäre ich froh, wenn das ein Trupp Wimpelkarpfen übernehmen könnte. Dann könnte der aufgewirbelte Dreck besser vom TF entsorgt werden. Hübsch anzusehen sind sie obendrein!
> Hier in der Gegend gäbe es derzeit welche zu kaufen, allerdings 6-8cm Exemplare um 40,- Euro pro Stück!     In der Größe könnte ich sie den Winter über im Aquarium aufpäppeln und dann im Frühjahr in den Teich seund die Infos von Benny sind da leider sehr spärlich...
> 
> Hat jemand welche im Teich?
> ...


Ja, so habe ich es gemacht. Im November gekauft, im Aquarium bei 22° Wasser gesetzt und im März Temperatur angepasst in den Teich gesetzt. Meines erachtens sind sie die besten Algen Vernichter was ich kenne. Keine Schneckenplage u. co kommt da gegen. Gruß Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Dez. 2020)

Hi Willi,

die immer wieder zu lesenden max. 50-60cm Größenangaben bei Myxocypinus asiaticus sind falsch, das sind nur die normale "Durchschnittsgröße" in freier Wildbahn (die sind dann 5-6 Jahre alt). In Gefangenschaft werden sie, da ja Feinde, Krankheiten, __ Parasiten ect abgewehrt werden normalerweise ja auch viel älter und somit größer,  mit 1m+ so groß wie Koi (__ Wildkarpfen tun normalerweise auch net so viel mehr als 60cm in 8-10 Jahren erreichen bevor sie in der Natur ableben Bestätigte Rekordfänge liegen mit über 1,3m Körperlänge sogar mehr doppelt so hoch wie die max. Angaben aus Aquaristikfachgeschäften

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> die immer wieder zu lesenden max. 50-60cm Größenangaben bei Myxocypinus asiaticus sind falsch, das sind nur die normale "Durchschnittsgröße" in freier Wildbahn (die sind dann 5-6 Jahre alt). In Gefangenschaft werden sie, da ja Feinde, Krankheiten, __ Parasiten ect abgewehrt werden normalerweise ja auch viel älter und somit größer,  mit 1m+ so groß wie Koi (__ Wildkarpfen tun normalerweise auch net so viel mehr als 60cm in 8-10 Jahren erreichen bevor sie in der Natur ableben Bestätigte Rekordfänge liegen mit über 1,3m Körperlänge sogar mehr doppelt so hoch wie die max. Angaben aus Aquaristikfachgeschäften
> 
> MfG Frank


Hi Frank! 
Die werden in Ost- Asien Gezüchtet und gegessen, was ist mit Stören, die noch viel viel größer und hier in Teichen gehalten werden. Sollten die __ Wimpelkarpfen bei mir in 10 Jahren 1 Meter übersteigen, werden sie entfernt und ausgetauscht.  Guten Rutsch, Frank


----------



## Biko (7. Jan. 2021)

So, ih habe mich entschieden und mir heute 4 kleine Kerlchen geholt. Wenn sie so groß wie Koi werden, passt das für mich - ich rechne sie im Gesamtbesatz mit ein. 
Vorerst wanden sie in mein 400l Aquarium und dürfen dort bleiben, bis sie etwa 20cm groß sind, danach übersiedeln sie in meinen Teich 
Hier ein kurzes Video unmittelbar nach der Ankunft zu Hause: 



_View: https://youtu.be/w7C46jg2_ew_


----------



## PeBo (7. Jan. 2021)

Prima Hans-Christian, die sehen ja auch in klein schon recht schick aus!
Hast du mal in den Fotos von @Benny337 gestöbert?
Er da echt super Fotos von seinen __ Wimpelkarpfen in seinem tollen Teich.
Übrigens, die Bilder im Lexikon Eintrag sind auch von ihm:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wimpelkarpfen.42241/

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (7. Jan. 2021)

Die Kleinen sind schon ins Aquarium übersiedelt.


----------



## troll20 (8. Jan. 2021)

@Biko  Hans-Christian
Diese weißen Flecken sind die auf der Kamera oder den Fischen?


----------



## Biko (8. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> @Biko  Hans-Christian
> Diese weißen Flecken sind die auf der Kamera oder den Fischen?


Auf den Fischen. Manchmal sind die Flecken eher weißlich, manchmal eher orange bis rosa.  Jedenfalls eine Färbung und kein Ichtyo oder Laichausschlag. 
Die Bande ist übrigens sehr aktiv in der Dämmerung.


----------



## troll20 (8. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Jedenfalls eine Färbung und kein Ichtyo oder Laichausschlag.


Na dann ist ja gut, weiter machen


----------



## Biko (8. Jan. 2021)

Ich bräuchte mal eure Meinung:
Der Händler hat mir mehrfach mitgeteilt, dass die jungen Wimpler unbedingt mit Algen zu füttern sind, da sie sonst verhungern. Tatsächlich gehen sie gar nicht an getrocknetes Algen-Futter (PlecoMin). Normales Flockenfutter sehen sie gar nicht an.
Ich habe aber im Aquarium eigentlich so gut wie keine Algen. Im Teich natürlich schon und dort wachsen derzeit auch kleine Ballen direkt unter der Abdeckung. Irgendwie hadere ich dennoch damit, mir eine Algenplage ins Aquarium zu holen...
Heute habe ich es mal so gemacht, dass ich die Algen aus dem Teich kurz mit kochendem Wasser übergossen habe, und dann erst ins Aquarium geworfen habe. Die Wimpler haben es zum Teil gefressen.
Was meint ihr? Sind überbrühte Algen ein vollwertiger Ersatz als Nahrung? Oder soll ich sie 1:1 aus dem Teich verfüttern?


----------



## troll20 (8. Jan. 2021)

Hast du denn noch andere Fische im Aquarium?
So daß du dein schönes Aquarium verschmutzen würdest?
Oder ist es nur als Hälterungsbecken gedacht?


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Jan. 2021)

Bestelle dir doch für paar €, diese Mooskugeln fürs Aquarium..
Die können sie dann nach und nach vernichten.

Ansonsten Gurke oder Paprika, mögen Sie sicherlich auch..

Kennen Sie denn diese Welstabs ? Vll. braucht es Zeit ?

Ob ich mir Algen vom Teich ins Aqaurium holen würde, ich weiß nicht.
Wer weiß, was darin alles drin steckt und du dir dann in dein Aqaurium holst bezüglich der anderen Fische.


----------



## Whyatt (8. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Normales Flockenfutter sehen sie gar nicht an.



Ich würde mit Flockenfutter und Pelletsfutter experimentieren und Sinkfutter daraus machen damit sie es vom Grund aufnehmen können.
Außerdem verschiedenes Gemüse, Salate durchprobieren. 
Algen aus dem Teich macht Hände kalt


----------



## Biko (8. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hast du denn noch andere Fische im Aquarium?


ja, ist ein aktives Becken, das dicht bewachsen und algenfrei ist mit sehr leichtem Besatz von Salmlern und Barben.
Will es also nicht "versauen" 



Alfii147 schrieb:


> diese Mooskugeln fürs Aquarium


Von denen hätte ich ohnedies ein paar in den Garnelentanks. Aber ich bezweifle, dass sie die Mögen - ist ja __ Moos und keine Alge. Werde einen Versuch starten.



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was darin alles drin steckt und du dir dann in dein Aqaurium holst bezüglich der anderen Fische.


deswegen hab ich es ja heute mal mit kochendem Wasser übergossen. Doch bei aller Liebe ...muss ich jetzt auch noch täglich für die Fische Kochen?!? 

Gurke, Paprika, Salat, Spinat mögen sie nicht. Hab ich schon probiert. Meines Erachtens nach haben sie auch kein Maul, mit dem sie das abraspeln könnten, wie z.B. manche Welse. Scheint, als wären sie echte Nahrungsspezialisten.

Werde weiter testen und bis dahin doch noch Algen kochen


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Jan. 2021)

Mooskugeln bestehen nicht aus __ Moos, sondern sind eine grün Algen-Art..
Hoffe du findest zeitig was, wo sie auch fressen.


----------



## lollo (9. Jan. 2021)

Moin,

und was sagt der Vorbesitzer, was er verfüttert hat?


----------



## Biko (9. Jan. 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> und was sagt der Vorbesitzer, was er verfüttert hat?


Algen. 
Habe heute morgen wieder gekochte Algen verfüttert - diese nehmen sie schon ganz gerne an.


----------



## Whyatt (9. Jan. 2021)

Ich hätte da bisschen Angst ob das ausreicht.
Auch wenn es heißt __ Wimpelkarpfen weiden die Algenteppiche ab so sind da doch auch immer tierische Kleinstlebewesen dabei wie Insektenlarven, __ Schnecken, Zooplankton...
Vielleicht kannst du die Algen mit ein paar Proteinen aus Futterpellets oder flakes anreichern? Nur eine Idee...


----------



## Biko (9. Jan. 2021)

In dem Becken wird ohnedies auch „normal“ gefüttert. Da fällt auch immer was zu Boden. __ Schnecken (Turmspitzdeckel und Posthörner) gibt’s auch. Da findet die Wimpelbande hoffentlich auch was. 
Ansonsten sieht es derzeit so aus :


----------



## Haggard (9. Jan. 2021)

Ich bekomme im Frühjahr 6 Stück von den __ Wimpelkarpfen, werde dann berichten.


----------



## lollo (9. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen wieder gekochte Algen verfüttert - diese nehmen sie schon ganz gerne an.



dann starte mal ein Aufruf hier im Forum, gibt bestimmt genügend Teichbesitzer die ihre Algen loswerden wollen.


----------



## PeBo (9. Jan. 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> dann starte mal ein Aufruf hier im Forum


Kann man die auch leihen? 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (9. Jan. 2021)

Haggard schrieb:


> Ich bekomme im Frühjahr 6 Stück von den __ Wimpelkarpfen, werde dann berichten.


wie groß sind die denn dann? Meine waren beim Kauf 6-8 cm groß und das ist auch die übliche Größe in der die Kerlchen im Handel angeboten werden. Damit wären sie aber eine feine Beute für deine Flußbarsche...


----------



## Haggard (9. Jan. 2021)

Die __ Barsche bekommen eine neue Heimat und die __ Wimpelkarpfen sollen 12-15cm sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2021)

Von wo habt ihr die Tiere und was habt Ihr so ausgegeben ?


----------



## Haggard (10. Jan. 2021)

Ich habe für je 3 Stück 99€ bezahlt. Gekauft bei Schubert in Wildeshausen. Hole ich im Mai ab.


----------



## Biko (10. Jan. 2021)

Alle meine Teichfische kommen aus Iserlohn. Die Wimpler haben dort pro Stück € 40,- gekostet. Reservierung bis zum Frühjahr ist dort nur bei wesentlich teureren Fischen möglich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Jan. 2021)

Hi Hans-Christian,

warum "überbrühst" Du die Algen aus dem Teich denn, die Wimpel sollen ja doch später auch in den Teich

Meine kleinen Distichodus noboli "Lefini" bekommen auch immer wieder fädrige Algen aus dem Teich (machen sich sich z.Z. mal wieder breit da keine Konkurenz durch die in winterruhe stehenen höheren Pflanzen) und die werden auch so damit fertig obwohl erst 4-5cm und ein sehr viel kleineres Maul wie die __ Wimpelkarpfen. Nach ein paar Tagen sind alle Algen wieder wech


----------



## Biko (11. Jan. 2021)

)


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Hans-Christian,
> 
> warum "überbrühst" Du die Algen aus dem Teich denn, die Wimpel sollen ja doch später auch in den Teich



Ich hatte Sorge, dass
1. sich die Algen in meinem Aquarium ansiedeln und 
2. ich mögliche Bakterien/Keime aus dem Teich ins Becken hole. Hier leben ja auch andere Fische drin!

Beide Probleme kann ich mit einem kurzen abbrühen verhindern. Mal sehen, wie lange ich so konsequent bleibe ... 

Die Wimpler haben sich zwischenzeitlich gut eingelebt und wühlen auf der Suche nach Fressbarem ordentlich den feinen Bodenkies im Becken auf. Zeitweise wird das Wasser im Aquarium richtig trüb 
Ich denke, in ein paar Tagen haben sie den Boden soweit gereinigt, dass sich die Trübung auch wieder legen wird 
Genau das wird ja auch ihr Einsatzbereich später im Teich sein: Den Grund aufwühlen, damit der TF den ganzen Schmoder abscheiden kann.  like


----------



## Biko (22. Jan. 2021)

Nach 14 Tagen will ich euch mal den ersten Erfahrungsbericht mit den __ Wimpelkarpfen mitteilen.
Die kleinen Tierchen haben sich im 400l Becken zwischenzeitlich gut eingelebt und sind tagsüber viele Stunden lang unermüdlich am gründeln. Das hat allerdings auch zur Folge, dass mein Becken seither immer eine gewisse Trübung aufweist. Im feinen Bodenkies (Körnung 1-2mm) gründeln sie bis zu 1 cm tief und wirbeln alles auf. Robuste Pflanzen werden in Ruhe gelassen, aber feinere Exemplare wie die __ Haarnixe werden gnadenlos ausgebuddelt. Im Aquarium ist das jetzt nicht so toll, aber wenn sie im Sommer in den Teich übersiedeln, ist das ja genau ihre Aufgabe dort.  
An Futter nehmen sie Algen (täglich frisch aus meinem Teich ) und feinstes Detritus an. Alles was größer als 0,5mm wird nicht ins Maul genommen. Um am Boden liegende Futterflocken und Pleco-Tabs wird ein regelrechter Bogen gemacht - die schauen sie nicht mal an. Lediglich, wenn die anderen Fische wild an Pleco-Tabs zupfen und sich feiner "Futterstaub" verteilt, wird dort, wo sich dieser niederschlägt, gegründelt. Da ich automatisiert bei der Fütterung immer für 20 Minuten den Filter ausschalte, können sie diesen Futtersstaub gut vom Boden aufnehmen. Sie sind also definitiv echte Nahrungsspzialisten.
Anderen Fischen gegenüber sind sie absolut friedlich und gar nicht scheu.
Wenn sie nicht gerade gründeln, schwimmen sie gerne im Freiwasser auf etwa mittlerer Höhe. Dort verbringen sie übrigens auch die Nächte. Das könnte allerdings daran liegen, dass im Becken in der Nacht ein Labeo und ein Harnisch-__ Wels Pärchen (alle drei um die 20cm und somit deutlich größer als die Wimpelkarpfen) ihr Unwesen treiben und dabei auch mal recht ruppig sind.
Die Färbung hat sich stabil auf silbrig mit schwarzen Querbändern und einer zarten orange bis rosa Färbung, speziell im Bereich der Flossen, eingestellt.
Über Wachstum kann ich nach 2 Wochen noch nichts sagen.
Aktuelle Wasserwerte im Becken: 24 Grad, pH 7,4 , 13dGH, 7dKH, 

Sidefact: Der Labeo ist übrigens der allergrößte __ Algenfresser. Er vertilgt Fadenalgen wie Spagetti und ist derzeit kugelrund 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Knipser (23. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Hans!
Ich habe auch 8 Stück " Je12cm im letzten Frühjahr " eingesetzt. Habe sie ende Oktober letzte mal gesehen - bis dahin waren sie schon kräftig gewachsen (ca 25 cm). Ich freue mich schon bald sie wieder zusehen.   Willi


----------



## Biko (1. Mai 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 8 Stück " Je12cm im letzten Frühjahr " eingesetzt. Habe sie ende Oktober letzte mal gesehen - bis dahin waren sie schon kräftig


Hallo Willi, bei welcher Temperatur hast du deine Wimpler denn in den Teich gesetzt? Angeblich vertragen sie ja nur geringe Schwankungen nach unten. 
Ich würde meine ja auch schon so gerne in den Teich entlassen. Aber im Aquarium hat es 24 Grad und der Teich seit gestern zumindest tagsüber 17. 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Knipser (1. Mai 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, bei welcher Temperatur hast du deine Wimpler denn in den Teich gesetzt? Angeblich vertragen sie ja nur geringe Schwankungen nach unten.
> Ich würde meine ja auch schon so gerne in den Teich entlassen. Aber im Aquarium hat es 24 Grad und der Teich seit gestern zumindest tagsüber 17.
> 
> Beste Grüße!
> Hans-Christian


Hallo Hans-Christian.
Meine wurden bei 17° Wassertemperatur gekauft und in 17° Teichwasser gesetzt. Lass Dein Aquarium bis 20° abkühlen und warte bis der Teich 18° hat oder Du wartest bis der Teich über 20° hat. 2° Wassertemperatur Unterschied sollten nicht unter-überschritten werden. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Biko (1. Mai 2021)

Aquarium abkühlen geht nicht, da es im Haus steht. Raumtemperatur plus Beleuchtung ergeben da automatisch 23-24 Grad.
Werde wohl noch bis Ende Mai / Anfang Juni warten müssen...


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Aquarium abkühlen geht nicht, da es im Haus steht. Raumtemperatur plus Beleuchtung ergeben da automatisch 23-24 Grad.
> Werde wohl noch bis Ende Mai / Anfang Juni warten müssen...


Mach die Heizung aus und schau morgens mal auf das Thermometer. Wenn past dann Heizung aus lassen.


----------



## Biko (2. Mai 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mach die Heizung aus und schau morgens mal auf das Thermometer. Wenn past dann Heizung aus lassen.


Bei mir läuft die Heizung im Haus schon seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr. Da ist kein Spiel mehr nach unten für die Raumtemperatur.


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft die Heizung im Haus schon seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr. Da ist kein Spiel mehr nach unten für die Raumtemperatur.


Fenster und Türen ausbauen, oder die Klimaanlage auf niedrigste Stufe.
Oder ein zwischen Schritt über eine Bütt in der Garage Keller z.B.


----------



## Biko (2. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Fenster und Türen ausbauen, oder die Klimaanlage auf niedrigste Stufe.


rofl
Aber wohnen will ich schon auch noch hier ... 



troll20 schrieb:


> Oder ein zwischen Schritt über eine Bütt in der Garage Keller z.B.


Das wäre eine Lösung. 
Mal sehen, ob ich das Quarantäne Becken im Keller aktiviere. Muss ja auch entsprechend gefiltert werden.


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Aber wohnen will ich schon auch noch hier


Warum?
Und sieh es mal so, du hast die Fische gekauft, incl.  der Verantwortung für sie.
Jetzt willst du sie aber verstoßen  

So geht das nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Mai 2021)

So, ich gabe jetzt 3 cm __ Wimpelkarpfen für 13,95....die sind echt klein. Gut ich habe ein eingefahrenes Veralgtes 200 Becken bei Temeratur so um 20 °C.
      Wenn Ihr das letzte Foto vergrößert findet ihr einen ..... 
                                                                                        Ach, die Eischale ist schon runter.


Vier kleine Koi sind da auch rein


----------



## Biko (8. Juni 2021)

Haber meine Wimpelbande heute aus dem Aquarium in den Teich übersiedelt. Da und dort 24°. Sie haben sich sofort in die schmoddrigste Ecke des Teiches zurückgezogen und verrichten dort ihre Reinigungsdienste 
Im Vergleich zu den anderen Teichbewohnern zeigt sich, wie klein die Kerlchen noch sind - auf einem Foto im direkten Vergleich zu meinen Elritzen, die etwa 5cm groß sind    Während der letzten Monate im Aquarium sind sie nur *sehr* langsam gewachsen. Die angeblich monströse Endgröße, von der manchmal berichtet wird, erscheint mir sehr unwahrscheinlich. Aber das ist auch gut so!

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Haggard (8. Juni 2021)

Ich habe nun seit 1,5 Wochen __ Wimpelkarpfen ( 10-12cm)  im Teich. Die grasen schön an der Folie und den Steinen. Allerdings verlieren die sich in meinem Teich und von Schwarmverhalten ist nichts zu merken.
Aber die Tiere sehen toll aus, definitiv was fürs Auge.


----------



## Knipser (8. Juni 2021)

Ich habe auch 8 winterharte Tiere im Teich, man sieht sie kaum - aber an den kaum vorhandenen Fadenalgen. Habe sie jetzt über 1Jahr drin und sind schon über 30cm lang, die tollen Saubermänner können bis zu 70-80cm werden. Alles wird verputzt Kot, Algen, abgestorbene Pflanzenteile - lebende Pflanzenteile außer Algen verschmähen sie. In Asien werden sie gezüchtet und gegessen in Deutschland ist noch keine Zucht gelungen. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2021)

Meine sind im Teich verschwunden.......noch nicht wieder gesehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juni 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Meine sind im Teich verschwunden.......noch nicht wieder gesehen.



Hi Torsten,

hats vieleicht gereihert

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juni 2021)

Nee, verkrautet und zu tief


----------



## Biko (9. Juni 2021)

Also meine sind eigentlich immer auf „offenem Feld“ unterwegs. Keine Tendenz sich zu verstecken oder ähnliches. Zumeist sind sie paarweise unterwegs, selten als 4er-Trupp.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Mai 2022)

Hm, im Herbst noch mal 2 gesehen.....
Jetzt schon ewig nicht mehr.


----------



## Knipser (7. Mai 2022)

Hallo Wimpel-Karpfenfreunde!
Ich habe ca 10; 6-8 jährige Wimpel-Karpfen im Hauptteich die von Fadenalgen nichts übrig lassen, sie fressen einfach alles was abgestorben ist +Algen - beste Saubermänner. Nachteile haben sie auch, man sieht sie kaum, sind teuer und eher sie richtig loslegen, müssen sie schon 2-3 Jahre alt sein, Sauerstoffreich sollte das Wasser auf jeden Fall sein. Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Sep. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Nachteile haben sie auch, man sieht sie kaum,


Heute mal wieder einen gesehen....

Scheint aber gut gewachsen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2022)

Hi Thorsten,

auch mal welche von deinen __ Macropoden gesehen

vor 3 Wochen hab ich endlich mal 2 der dunklen Kerle gesehn, sonst nur 100e von Gambusennachwuchs

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (26. Sep. 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder einen gesehen....
> 
> Scheint aber gut gewachsen.


Totto, das ist normal, ich hab sie als Mittel zum Zweck, bei mir beste Putzer-Truppe. Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Sep. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> auch mal welche von deinen Macropoden gesehen


Ja, hatte die Hoffnung, dass sie ein bisschen die mini Goldelritzen als Futter nutzen schein aber nicht so.
Jungfische habe ich keine gesehen. Die Alttiere auch nur ganz selten. 

Reisfische werden im Teich auch irgendwie weniger. Liebellen, __ Rückenschwimmer oder die Wasserfrösche ....ich kanns nicht sagen.
Die Jungfische in den Mörtelwannen sind gut gewachsen und fischeln selbst schon.
Warte noch ein paar Wochen und dann wird sortiert bei denen sind einige wenige bei mit Glanzschuppen. Die kommen ins Kaltwasserbecken.
Meine manche sind eher Blau und andere eher Grau. Mal schauen, welche wieder in den Teich wandern und welche ins Aquarium. Letztes Jahr sind die im Teich ja komplett durch den Winter. Ohne Verluste.

Von den beiden goldenen Steinbeißern aus dem letzten Herbst habe ich auch keine gesehen. Vielleicht sollte ich mir da mal zwei weitere von gönnen. Da sich scheinbar alles bei mir vermehrt.


----------



## Biko (6. Okt. 2022)

Nachdem sich meine 4 Wimpler im Teich verlieren und ich sie nur alle paar Wochen mal zu Gesicht bekomme, habe ich für Verstärkung gesorgt. (Mutig waren sie nur zu Beginn).  Weitere 5 Stück sind heute angekommen und bleiben bis zum Frühjahr in der IH, dann dürfen sie nach draußen und ich hoffe sie bilden damit den anderen gemeinsam einen kleinen Schwarm, der dann etwas mutiger ist.   Aktuell sind sie etwa 15 bis 20 cm groß.




_View: https://youtu.be/JXjN65aEtRk_


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Okt. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Weitere 5 Stück sind heute angekommen und bleiben bis zum Frühjahr in der IH,


Von wo zu welchem Kurs.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Okt. 2022)

Hi Hans-Christian

darf man mal fragen was Wimpler in der Größe in Österreich kosten

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Okt. 2022)

und noch einer mit der gleichen Frage

MfG Frank


----------



## Biko (6. Okt. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> darf man mal fragen was Wimpler in der Größe in Österreich kosten


Hallo Frank, in Österreich bekommt man die momentan garnicht. Habe meine in D bei Koi Competence bestellt und mit Go OvernightExpress liefern lassen. Die Lieferung hat exakt 19 Stunden gedauert und die Tiere sind top fit angekommen. 
Preise findet man auf deren Website. 
Nachdem die Lieferkosten pauschal mit € 69,- zu Buche schlagen, habe ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich ein paar Drachenfische für meine Aquarien (und in weiterer Folge nächsten Sommer für einen weiteren geplanten kleinen Teich) mit bestellt.
Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (22. Dez. 2022)

Eher aus Zufall bin ich auf das absolute Lieblingsfutter meiner __ Wimpelkarpfen gestoßen: die Heu Cobs meiner Schafe, welche ich im Winter bei Schnee zufüttere.   
Heu Cobs sind getrocknetes und gepresstes Heu. Hier ein Auszug aus den Bestandteilen:

Wiesenschwingel, Welsches Weidelgras, Glatthafer, Rotklee, Honiggras, Frauenmantel, Spitzwegerich, Bärenklau, Zaunwicke, Lieschgras, Kammgras, Deutsches Weidelgras, Wiesenrispe, Schwedenklee, __ Schafgarbe, Kümmel, Wiesenkerbel, echtes __ Labkraut, Rohrschwingel u.a.

Sowohl die Wimpelkarpfen als auch alle meine Harnischwelse und die Garnelen sind ganz wild danach. Die Schafe übrigens auch 

Ist eine recht günstige Alternative zum herkömmlichen  Fischfutter, wenn der Proteingehalt nicht zu hoch sein soll. (Bei Heu Cobs sind es 12-14%).
Einziger Nachteil ist, dass die Dinger sehr schnell quellen und dann zerfallen. Also Strömung kurz ausschalten und nur so viel geben, wie in wenigen Minuten gefressen werden kann. 
Und es gibt sie nur in großen Gebinden (25-30kg). Dafür um 90 Cent pro Kilo 

Für mich sind sie nun die bessere Alternative  zu Gurken, Salat, etc, weil sie schon getrocknet sind und somit das Wasser weniger belasten. 

Was meint ihr?


----------

